# How do you smoke corn?



## cubguy17 (Jul 27, 2008)

I just put some country style ribs on the smoker and was wanting to do some corn. My plan is to open the husks get all the stringy stuff out of there, put a bunch of butter on the husk and close it back up. Will this work? And when should I put it on so that the corn and ribs are done at the same time or close to the same time?


----------



## bigsal51 (Jul 27, 2008)

That would work. I usually just put the corn in with the stringy stuff because when they are done you can grab it and pull it off and it will all come out. But your idea should work.


----------



## white cloud (Jul 27, 2008)

Walking Dude did a step by step tutorial on this subject not to long ago


----------



## walking dude (Jul 27, 2008)

here you go

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=18718

its SUPPOSED to be up making a sticky............*sigh*.........oh well


----------



## cubguy17 (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks guy's great thread WD I'll post some Qview later.


----------



## kookie (Jul 27, 2008)

I just dehusk them and wrap them in foil with butter and seasoning and I leave the top open on the foil..........Turns out great............


----------



## walking dude (Jul 27, 2008)

We JUST did 3 dozen ears of corn this weekend at the gathering.......i will be posting pics ( if i took em..........LOLOL) in the thread the gathering.......but we did em as my thread on it sez.........and turned out GREAT


----------



## solar (Jul 29, 2008)

That's the way I do it most of the time.  It's easier when serving them to just throw the foil wrapped corn on the plate and cut one end and push it out, no shucking and they're ready to eat.


----------

